# Best thing to clean interior windows



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guy's

I know this has probably been asked hundreds of times but whats the best stuff for the inside windows?

I tried some RAINX interior wipes, but they seemed to leave a film on the windows which made it awful to see out of.

I also want to know what to do with the MKII front window, its got quite a deep angle which makes it hard to reach the bottom of the window. any tips or tools anyone else uses?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I use flash window cleaner.... no joke. :?

No smear.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> I use flash window cleaner.... no joke. :?
> 
> No smear.


going to raid the misses cleaning cupboard. I am sure I have heard of this flash stuff before...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

White vinegar on the old newspaper trick always works


----------



## Alister Kent (Dec 23, 2005)

You need to be careful with this but every few months when the plastic evaporation has built up on the windows, especially the windscreen I use white spirit (not-turpentine) on a soft cotton cloth. This lifts all the film from the screen. I then wash with soapy water (no other cleaning agents whatsoever, especially not polishes, waxes etc). I then dry and buff of with a good quality chamois. This last for at least 2 to 3 -months as long as nobody paws the windscreen and your car is non-smoking. Paper and vinegar is the next best thing.

Give your car a blow-job. See later post.


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Try Nilco Nilglass cleaner comes in a 275ml pump spray bottle
www.solvitol.com 
it's a blue liquid spray direct onto glass or onto a micro fibre cloth


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a 56 TT and a 52 Golf. The Autoglymn Glass Polish seems ok on a newer car but obviously the glass is scratched a bit on my older Golf.

I tried some Glass Cutting Polish, Halfords own make but i dont think it makes a great deal of difference. I was swayed by the name thinking it would help to remove the scratches.

Anyone else used Glass Cutting Polish and what results did you get? Has anyone got any better ideas of removing scratches without going to the lengths of replacing glass? [smiley=bigcry.gif] By the way the scratches are general wear and tear, not too deep.


----------

